# gilles goes to koxx



## Jens L. (5. Februar 2005)

Gilles Coustellier fährt absofort wieder für Koxx...

http://www.koxx.fr

http://www.vttcoustellier.com


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Februar 2005)

Krasse ******* eh..die dämlichen Koxxkunden müssen sich alle Fahrer holen...sowas dummes.Ich fand das viel besser wenn jemand auf nem anderen Rad Koxx einfach davon fährt zumal Hermance jetzt gut kotzen wird da er jetzt jemanden im team hat der auf dem MTB stärker ist...und wer sein EGO kennt..naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (5. Februar 2005)

ich raffs auch nich... also entweder geht den cousts das geld aus, oder die koxx-leute sind kagge inne birne. und vor allem ist das ja auch nicht besonders verkaufsfördernt für die coust-rahmen! das werden sich die cousts wohl sehr gut überlegt haben bzw. is da viel geld geflossen oder so...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Februar 2005)

**** jeah! das ist geil! dann gibs bald wieder nen neues bike!!!!


----------



## aramis (5. Februar 2005)

Gilles Replica?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Februar 2005)

Was du und felix sich sicher wieder kaufen müssen allein aus dem grund weil es neu ist...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. Februar 2005)

nana! was solln jetzt der scheiß? als ob ich mir extra allen neuen teile holen würde.......schwachsinn!
das neue xtp z.b. habe ich auch nicht gekauft, sondern "geschenkt" bekommen...von wem spielt keine rolle! 
ihr leistet euch bestimmt auch nicht weniger! wir bekommen das ganze nur für nen viel besseren preis!! und wenn man wie felix nen co sponsering mit koxx und dann noch bikes in motion hat, lassen die sponsoren auch viel springen!
versteh jetzt echt nicht was das soll.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (5. Februar 2005)

henrik, bei dir stimmen auch die resultate


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

Sagt mal, lese ich richtig oder was. Der Giacomo wechselt jetzt auch noch zu Koxx. Was wollen die Koxxleute damit erreichen   Und was wird aus der Coustmarke? Da muss aber ziemlich viel Geld geflossen sein.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

ne,ne ....du hast schon ganz richtig gelesen ....hier ist der beweis http://www.koxx.fr/ unter "trial" steht das der giacomo nun auch für koxx unterwegs ist....ich glaub die kaufen jeden teamfahrer auf der welt ....auch ein weg um konkurrenten aus dem weg zu räumen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Februar 2005)

sollte relativ langweilig werden wenn alle spitzenfahrer für eine bikeschmiede fahrn, dann is der marken übergreifende wettbewerb ja fürn arsch...und es gibt sicher immer ordentlich stress unter den fahrern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

naja ,so hat der gute papa vom vincent hermance einige der größten konkurrenten seins sprößlings besser unter kontrolle...kann ihn mit rausschmiß drohen wenn sie den kleinen sohn nicht gewinnen lassen   ...wie im kindergarten...jetzt fehlen auf der wunschliste vom koxxboss nur noch namen wie ..."neil tunnicliffe"...."craig lee scott"...."yahozi"....uns so weiter....ma sehen wann die einkaufliste vom lieben koxxchef erfüllt ist?...ich finds auch ziemlich schei ße wenn alle fahrer für koxx radeln....bald kommt die zeit in der man stolz drauf sein kann als trialer nicht für koxx zu fahren   ....


----------



## Mac Gyver (9. Februar 2005)

Schade drum...find blöd wenn grade einer von den beiden Brüdern jetz einfach abhaut....gaaanz beschissen   


Wo der M!et$ch0rek grad mal den Namen Yao Zhi erwähnte: Hat vielleicht einer mal was neues von dem oder von Lee shiMing gehört???? Hab solange kein Video mehr von den gesehen, und wenn ich mal wieder eins hab werd ich es mir tag und nacht angucken, denn vom Style kann man die sogut wie nicht übertreffen.  *rumschwätz*


----------



## isah (9. Februar 2005)

> Schade drum...find blöd wenn grade einer von den beiden Brüdern jetz einfach abhaut....gaaanz beschissen



Versteh ich was falsch?
Sind doch beide gegangen?


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> naja ,so hat der gute papa vom vincent hermance einige der größten konkurrenten seins sprößlings besser unter kontrolle...kann ihn mit rausschmiß drohen wenn sie den kleinen sohn nicht gewinnen lassen   ...wie im kindergarten...jetzt fehlen auf der wunschliste vom koxxboss nur noch namen wie ..."neil tunnicliffe"...."craig lee scott"...."yahozi"....uns so weiter....ma sehen wann die einkaufliste vom lieben koxxchef erfüllt ist?...ich finds auch ziemlich schei ße wenn alle fahrer für koxx radeln....bald kommt die zeit in der man stolz drauf sein kann als trialer nicht für koxx zu fahren   ....




Naja das möchte ich mal als Unfug bezeichnen denn der junge Coustellier scheint sich nicht auf der Nase rum tanzen zu lassen sondern ehr nach seinem eigenen Kopf zu gehen.
Denke auch das ihm der Sport zu sehr am Herzen liegt dass er absichtlich den Vinny gewinnen liese.

Und die anderen Fahrer kauft der Koxx Chef net ein weil die ja net groß auf den großen Comps mitmischen.
Und für den "Oho Effekt" hat er ja schon den TRA.
Aber naja vielleicht hast schon recht wenn TRA wieso dann net gleich noch den Craig Lee Scott.... hm lassen wir uns Überaschen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

Den Craigleescott brauch er um den Kultbereich zu erweitern. Das wird ja dan nicht mehr lange dauern den der Craig ist ja auch schon Kult. Dafür schmeißt er dann den kleinen häßlichen Japaner raus der so schön auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann, weil der  ist schon längst kein Kult mehr.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür schmeißt er dann den *kleinen häßlichen Japaner* raus der so schön auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann, weil der  ist schon längst kein Kult mehr.



^^böööööööse    

.....welchen meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

Die haben doch nur einen Japaner. Ich meine den Atu....dingsdabums, ach was weiß ich.


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Februar 2005)

der, der 10 jahre alt is und immer zusammen mit 4 jährigen mädels aufm dreirad unterwegs is?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

@ph1L:...das war eher spaß als purer ernst,ist mir klar das die cousts nie den v.hermance gewinnen liesen...außerdem würde der cls nieeeeee zu koxx gehen....dem würden doch alles rahmen unterm arsch wegbrechen      ....eindeutig als spaß zu indentifizieren,oder???


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> der, der 10 jahre alt is und immer zusammen mit 4 jährigen mädels aufm dreirad unterwegs is?



*???*was geht?


----------



## Monty98 (9. Februar 2005)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Schade drum...find blöd wenn grade einer von den beiden Brüdern jetz einfach abhaut....gaaanz beschissen
> 
> 
> Wo der M!et$ch0rek grad mal den Namen Yao Zhi erwähnte: Hat vielleicht einer mal was neues von dem oder von Lee shiMing gehört???? Hab solange kein Video mehr von den gesehen, und wenn ich mal wieder eins hab werd ich es mir tag und nacht angucken, denn vom Style kann man die sogut wie nicht übertreffen.  *rumschwätz*



ich kenn den leider nur vom namen...aber wen ich dir ans herz legen kann ist riki murata...höchstwarscheinlich einer der stylischten trialer ever.


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @ph1L:...das war eher spaß als purer ernst,ist mir klar das die cousts nie den v.hermance gewinnen liesen...außerdem würde der cls nieeeeee zu koxx gehen....dem würden doch alles rahmen unterm arsch wegbrechen      ....eindeutig als spaß zu indentifizieren,oder???



Sorry!
Is mir ehr wie ein Koxxhasser beitrag vorgekommen habs einfach falsch aufgefasst.

Ich möchte da gerne nochmal was zum Python loswerden.
Der Grund weshalb der Rahmen so lange hält ist wohl das Gewicht von 2kg
was ja für nen 20" Rahmen echt heftig ist.
Die Koxx Räder sind halt für den Wettkampf ausgelegt und sehr leicht die bekommt man halt mit entsprechendem Gewicht + Fahrweise auch kaputt.
Das 20" XTP is da ne ausnahme das is einfach ne Missgeburt bzw. Fehlkonstruktion.
Aber wenn mal so ein leichtes super flaches Vinco bricht ist das kein Grund zu sagen Koxx ist rotz.
War jetzt meine Sicht der dinge um auch mal diese Seite der "schlechten Koxxer" zu beleuchten.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund weshalb der Rahmen so lange hält ist wohl das Gewicht von 2kg
> was ja für nen 20" Rahmen echt heftig ist.



ich bin ja vom herrn scott ausgegangen,nicht wahr?...wie wir alle wissen fährt er nur RR mit dem python....ich möchte stark bezweifeln das der rahmen jemals 2kg gewogen hat,da kein BG,sowie halterung für BG etc.....das neue python (yaozhi) wiegt serienmäßig ganze 1,6kg!!!,das von cls nicht viel mehr... die xtp's wiegen auch soviel und brechen im gegensatz zum python wie kekse...


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

wie gesagt das kleine xtp is ne missgeburt aber die haltbaren pythons sind schwer...
da könnte sich auch mal der tommy dazu äußern denn der hat ja schon etwas längern mit den 20" sachen Erfahrung


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> aber die haltbaren pythons sind schwer...



was soll'n das heißen???....alle pythons sind haltberer als jedes nur erdenkliche 20" xtp....und alle neuen pythons sind nicht schwer....cls ca.1,7kg....yaozhi 1,6kg....wo sind die bitte schwer???


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was soll'n das heißen???....alle pythons sind haltberer als jedes nur erdenkliche 20" xtp....und alle neuen pythons sind nicht schwer....cls ca.1,7kg....yaozhi 1,6kg....wo sind die bitte schwer???




Man sollte nicht äpfel mit birnen vergleichen sprich mit und ohne bashguard.

Aber um dir mal ne klare Antwort zu geben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129187&highlight=python
lies dir einfach die letzten 3 Posts durch von jemand der schon lange Ahnung von der Materie hat.

woher hast überhaupt deine Gewichtsangaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> was soll'n das heißen???....alle pythons sind haltberer als jedes nur erdenkliche 20" xtp....und alle neuen pythons sind nicht schwer....cls ca.1,7kg....yaozhi 1,6kg....wo sind die bitte schwer???



Felix, woher willst du wissen wie schwer die Teile wirklich sind ? Du bist die neuen Rahmen doch noch nie gefahren. Du hast deine Gewichtsangaben bloß von der Zooseite.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

so lest euchs durch ....http://www.zoobike.com/index-1.htm unter "python"

..." Model Python is a modified 20" frame. For model 2005, there will be 2 different geometry design by Craiglee Scott and Yao Zhi. Craig's design has 1045mm wheelbase and 375mm chain stays, 1.8kg. Yao Zhi's design has 1005mm wheelbase, and 362mm chain stays. 1.6kg."...

*cls=1,8kg
yaozhi=1,6kg*

@ph1l:... es nicht um BG/RR (apfel/birnen  )...sondern um 20" und 20" ist 20" mit oder ohne BG!....und da ist fakt,dass xtp und python(yaozhi) gleich schwer sind....wobei das python wesentlich stabiler ist,punkt aus....mehr gibts dazu auch nicht zu sagen (gehört nicht in diesen thread)

@MSC-Trialer:...ob ichs schon gefahren bin ist doch sch eißegal,wenn ichs gelesen hab reicht das und wenn du das gewicht von nem rahmen beim ersten "ritt" aufs gramm bestimmen kannst,hut ab!


----------



## aramis (9. Februar 2005)

Na geil, die Diskussion ist fast so interessant wie Tapete. Musste mich gerade sehr zwingen, um bei der Lektüre nicht einzuschlafen.


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

wie der msc trialer gesagt hat sind das herstellerangaben.
und die aktuellen pythons die gebeutelt werden und so halten wiegen nunmal mehr.
wie haltbar die anderen dann sind kann keiner sagen.

und aramis dich zwingt keiner das zu lesen.
wenn wir damit den thread verschandelt haben sorry aber so
diskussionen gehören halt irgendwie zum forum und schaden niemandem.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

also ich sag mal so zum vergleich, mein python







wiegt genau 10 kg. da schei$ ich grad mal auf die paar gramm mehr oda weniger. ich komme mit dem bike super zurecht und das ist die hauptsache. mehr sag ich nicht dazu......

Jan


----------



## Mac Gyver (9. Februar 2005)

Yeeeehaaaaaa....ich discutiere auch ganz gerne mal, hab mich zum glück noch nich eingemischt  ................aber jetz!!!!!! Der M!et$ch0rek hat mal föllig recht...hier geht es nicht um "schonmal gefahren haben" und "ich hab da sone sichereQuelle", sondern darum das man einfach mal eingestehen muss, dass n Python ungefähr soviel wiegt wie ein Koxx und dass es aus Erfahrung (=prozentzahl von koxx brüchen von denen man gehört hat, im gegenteil zu erzählungen von Zoobrüchen) halt mehr aushällt, und das für nen VIEL besseren Preis. Ganz simpel: der Koxxpreis ist nicht angeglichen an die Qualität!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> wie der msc trialer gesagt hat sind das herstellerangaben.



hast du schonma selber ein xtp gewogen?.....ich denke NEIN!(hoffe das ich dir nicht unrecht tu)...also hast du es GELESEN...genau wie ich....es kann auch sein das ein xtp mal 10g mehr oder weniger wiegt,dies kann auch bei ZOO! der fall sein-natürlich...aber sind wir ma ehrlich ,wenn die leute von ZOO! 1,6kg bzw. 1,8kg wiegt ist es auch so.... "herstellerangaben" hin oder her,alles andere ist ne art "etikettenschwindel" und das ist strafbar!...


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

also ich hab noch keine herstellergewichtsangabe bei den trial komponenten gesehen die gepasst hat das is ja echt zum lachen...
da hätte man zoo, echo und koxx schon lange verklagen müssen.

und ich hab nie gesagt das die bikes scheize sind durch das mehrgewicht
aber die haltbarkeit kommt halt von den extra pfunden.
verwenden ja alle die gleichen taiwan rohrsätze.

Wie am anfang gesagt gehts mir nur auf den sack das koxx sofort nieder gemacht wird wenns mal bricht.

UND NOCHMAL DAS 20" XTP IST EINE FEHLKONSTRUKTION
aber grad die anderen Rahmen muss man da deswegen net runter ziehen.
Das die Preise nicht gerechtfertigt sind is auch klar aber man sollte wirklich
das ganze mal objektiv betrachten und sich net fragen verdammt wieso bricht das wenns bald ein halbes Kilo leichter ist!

/EDIT war von flo's python übrigens sehr angetan also wirklich ein geiles gerät
um mal klarzustellen das es mir hier nicht drum geht das python schlecht zu machen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> ....verdammt wieso bricht das wenns bald ein halbes Kilo leichter ist!...



tut mir leid ,dass diese diskussion nie zur ruhe kommt ,*aber das neue python ist kein halbes kilo schwerer,es ist fast genauso schwer*....hat keinen BG...ist trotzdem ein 20"er....und hält wie die sau....schluss aus....frieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (9. Februar 2005)

*Frage:*

auf der neuen ohgottisdievielleichtschei§§e-koxx homepage gibts ja die vier kategorien trial, bmx, einrad, und k.u.l.t.(?).
wieso is jetzt z.B. der Herr Kumorowski im Trial-Team und der Herr Aasen im k.u.l.t.-team?


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

würd mich auch ma interessieren was den aasen zum kult macht?und den ros zB.nicht?  ...........hab ich an der seite was falsch verstanden???....nach was gehen die da???warum gehört der aasen nicht zum normalen team?....hat das was damit zu tun ,ob ein fahrer aktiv bei wettkämpfen teilnimmt oder einer nur vids dreht/macht


----------



## ph1L (9. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid ,dass diese diskussion nie zur ruhe kommt ,*aber das neue python ist kein halbes kilo schwerer,es ist fast genauso schwer*....hat keinen BG...ist trotzdem ein 20"er....und hält wie die sau....schluss aus....frieden



jo frieden denn zu den neuen pythons kann man wohl noch net viel sagen.   


und zu der eben gestellten frage:
der kumorowski ist wohl nicht bei kult da er ein comp fahrer ist
und der aasen noch net so.
ist aber nur spekulation


----------



## Levelboss (10. Februar 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> aber sind wir ma ehrlich ,wenn die leute von ZOO! 1,6kg bzw. 1,8kg wiegt ist es auch so.... "herstellerangaben" hin oder her,alles andere ist ne art "etikettenschwindel" und das ist strafbar!...



 Dann kannst Du fast die ganze Fahrradindustrie verklagen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (10. Februar 2005)

ist mir doch auch klar ,dass die gewichtsangaben meist nur näherungswerte sind,aber ich glaub kaum ,dass die firmen sonstwas hinschreiben dürfen/können...


----------



## aramis (10. Februar 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> und aramis dich zwingt keiner das zu lesen.
> wenn wir damit den thread verschandelt haben sorry aber so
> diskussionen gehören halt irgendwie zum forum und schaden niemandem.



Jaaa, das mag sein. War ja nur mein persönlicher Eindruck, den ich nicht unausgesprochen lassen wollte. Man sollte sich selbst nicht so wichtig nehmen. Ich gehe jetzt über vorigen Satz nachdenken.

Tschau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (10. Februar 2005)

http://www.biketrial-spain.com/NoticiesE.htm


also koxx wird sicherlich nicht auch noch den comas holen, der hat nämlich bei monty verlängert!

außerdem haben sie ja jetzt auch noch  3 deutsche talente
http://www.monty-bikes.de/


denke der kampf monty gegen koxx wird noch weitergehen

bin mal auf diesesjahr biketrial gespannt was alles wieder passieren wird!
werds mir diesesjahr mal wieder live geben



denke aber trotzdem das dieses jahr koxxfahrer alles im mtb bereich dominieren werden

bei 20" wirds spannend bartak und comas gegen koxx


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (10. Februar 2005)

naja die koxxer haben ja schon so ziemlich alle guten mtb-trialer die ich kenne, wer sollte da schon dagegen halten?(gibts bei monty überhaupt gute mtb-trialer???)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Februar 2005)

ne! nur so nen luschi der die wm gewonnen hat!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Februar 2005)

so. habe gerade mit dem giacomo telefoniert und der meinte, dass es balt(frühestens in 6 monaten) einen komplett neuen gilles replica geben wird!
für giacomo wird es eine "erweiterung" für sein st blaise geben!
außerdem habe ich ihn gefragt wie die das jetzt mit der gabel machen, die würden denen ja rehenweise wegbrechen......es wird also bald auch eine neue alufork geben von koxx! achja.....geld ist ziemlich viel geflossen!


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Februar 2005)

witzisch


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Februar 2005)

warum?


----------



## tobsen (10. Februar 2005)

ich frag hans mal...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (10. Februar 2005)

ach leckt mich doch! ihr werdet dann ja sehen!..........


----------



## ChrisKing (11. Februar 2005)

des was du da erzählst steht ziemlich genau so in Giacos post im Forum auf der coustellier Seite! Also lüg hier nich rum! Von wegen "ich hab mim Giaco telefoniert"! 

loelzn  - wie der cryo sagen würde


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Februar 2005)

ja. das wichtige daran ist auch die info nicht mit wem ich gesprochen habe! die infos stimmen alle und sind nicht aus irgenteinem anderen forum!
achja. ich hab mit dem michel und nicht mit giacomo gesprochen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Februar 2005)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> ...! Von wegen "ich hab mim Giaco telefoniert"!
> 
> *loelzn  - wie der cryo sagen würde*



hey was ziehst du mich hier in mtb-trialers Lügenkonstrukt rein


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Februar 2005)

gut damit es jetzt für alle gut zu verstehen ist ändere ich jetzt mein post durch einen smilie. somit dürfte es dann klar sein wie das ganze gemeint war.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (11. Februar 2005)

ach kacke ich kann mein post nicht mehr ändern!
denkt euch einfach den hier  hinter "mit dem giacomo telefoniert" und versteht wie ich es meinte!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (11. Februar 2005)

bin ich eigentlich cool wenn ich mit OtPI telefoniere???? oder kennt ihr den überhaupt.....????   ihr durchis...


----------



## ph1L (11. Februar 2005)

Ne kenne mr. bunter monty anzug nicht bin dafür zu nu skool


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. Februar 2005)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> so. habe gerade mit dem giacomo telefoniert und der meinte, dass es balt(frühestens in 6 monaten) einen komplett neuen gilles replica geben wird!
> für giacomo wird es eine "erweiterung" für sein st blaise geben!



da hat dir giacomo aber nicht gesagt dass er jetzt auch für koxx fährt!!!!
also nix mehr mit coust????????
beide jetzt bei koxx...


----------



## mtb-trialer. (13. Februar 2005)

hier die mail vom michel.....

Koxx has make a good proposition with money. Koxx make frame Gilles réplica, i don't know exactly what is this frame  now. For Giacomo it's an evolution of st blaize, Giacomo réplica. these frame arrive in production in minimum 6 months. It's necessary make protos, test proto and make production after. In little time, koxx sell a new fork, i don't know what is this fork, just a konw aliminium fork. 

i have still st blaize, i continu to sell and make guaranti for all the time.after this changement, i'll make coust fork carbon
Tomorow morning, i send pads
Michel


----------



## tobsen (13. Februar 2005)

giacomo telefoniert -> michel telefoniert -> michel email        

so wendet sich das blatt...


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Februar 2005)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> da hat dir giacomo aber nicht gesagt dass er jetzt auch für koxx fährt!!!!
> also nix mehr mit coust????????
> beide jetzt bei koxx...




gib mal ne quelle an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Februar 2005)

www.koxx.fr !!!!!!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (13. Februar 2005)

na da haben die Münchner wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebniss gegen uns NordLichter.... lol Bayern


----------



## matthias,wandel (13. Februar 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> gib mal ne quelle an...



oder auch direkt bei http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/news/news.asp?id=275


----------



## tobsen (13. Februar 2005)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> na da haben die Münchner wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebniss gegen uns NordLichter.... lol Bayern




...seh ich auch so.


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Februar 2005)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> oder auch direkt bei http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/news/news.asp?id=275




sorry!!! hab vor 3 tagen noch bei den cousts geguckt und da stand das noch nich...


----------



## matthias,wandel (17. Februar 2005)

war das einzige was ich von der coustsite noch verlinken konnte.
komischerweise wurden die 4 fotos auf der site wieder entfernt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

